
Android Nougat Proves How Good Google’s OS Already Is - vikasr111
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/android-nougat-proves-good-android-already/
======
kaushalmodi
> Personally, I’m sold on the whole thing just because I can pin Google Keep
> and Inbox to the top of the sharing menu.

+1

